# Armstrong QCTH help!



## sped35 (Dec 17, 2013)

Good evening everyone!
    I need some help figuring out the  size of a QCTP tool holder I got in a group of parts. It is a Armstrong 81-023. From some measuring I have done, I think it is a BXA size. By the part number, can someone help me confirm this? 
    Thank you!!!


----------



## darkzero (Dec 17, 2013)

From what I Googled, says that holder is for the 81-011 tool post which is BXA size.


----------



## sped35 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have found varying results in my the online searches. Was hoping someone here has a holder like mine and could give me a definite reply.  
    Thanks for the reply!


----------

